

An unwelcome reminder of the nature of URL shortening services - reasonattlm
http://www.fightaging.org/archives/2010/05/an-unwelcome-reminder-of-the-nature-of-url-shortening-services.php

======
chickenzilla
I once started to think about a big and distributed database that would
contain all the shortened urls. It would collect them using browser plugins,
but there would be confidentialty problems and all so I didn't go further. I'm
certainly not the only one who had thought about this.

